# Face of the future



## Brazen (Oct 18, 2009)

http://www.faceofthefuture.org.uk/

Found this here program that takes a picture of a someone's face and fucks around with it in different ways. It's actually pretty awesome how well it can transform someone from white to black and vice versa, not to mention showing what someone would like like as an anime character. 
Give it a try.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 19, 2009)

That's pretty cool, it was interesting to see what it made me look like


----------

